
Criminals and the Normalization of Masks - privong
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/05/criminals_and_t.html
======
mindslight
Another distinct motive is wanting to hinder facial recognition. Previously,
wearing a mask would automatically lump you in with criminals. Now it has been
normalized. I look forward to wearing a mask for errands long after the
pandemic necessitates, especially when I can return to using cash.

PS With a sample of 7 out of 7 wearing masks, it's nice to see that even
criminals have more care for society than the population at large does!

------
jakeogh
The psychological effects may be more damaging than the virus.

"Why come you don't have a tatoo?" asked Gov Inslee.

